# need id for this plant



## wwkeijaro (Aug 1, 2005)

hi guys, recently i went traveling to a small island in indonesia which the water consist of gh 0 tds 12.....ph 5.5....and clear brown in colour .the island was well known for the green/pinno arowana......when traveling into one of the small stream, i discovered a small grass looks alike plant...either ariocaulon fam or what else...it is around 2 cm wide and 1.5 cm hight.....please need id for this plant thanks..


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

It might be small plants of _Eriocaulon setaceum_.


----------



## wwkeijaro (Aug 1, 2005)

i thought it might be setaceum but i dont think it is though....its been three weeks but it dont grow upward but only keep growing new plants next to it...


----------



## wwkeijaro (Aug 1, 2005)

i also need id for this plant...i found it in the water...thanks

this is where i found them..










these are the plant..


----------



## wwkeijaro (Aug 1, 2005)

more id needed..thanks..

this is what found when it is emerse..










same plant found submerge..










this what happen when grown in my aquarium


----------



## wwkeijaro (Aug 1, 2005)

more id needed...other plant species...still no idea...this one is submerge..height 14cm..


















thanks..


----------



## freshyleif (Jan 9, 2008)

Sorry I can't help with the ID but that last plant is amazing.


----------



## asukawashere (Mar 11, 2009)

Huh. I'd almost say that last one was Hygrophila difformis 'Variegated' but I've never seen the white veining so pronounced before. I think I've heard that low-nitrogen environments make the white more pronounced, though, so maybe that is it. o.0'


----------



## wwkeijaro (Aug 1, 2005)

@freshyleif......thank u bro...hehehehe


@asukawashere...thanks mate...i think the last pic, is Hygrophila difformis 'Variegated.thanks for the id..but in my understanding, hygrophila family grow at a very astonishing rate in aquarium I do uses plenty of NPK...macro/pmdd...but i wonder, why did this plant grow at a very slow rate?..i have been keeping it for 3 weeks, it only grow 5 cm.other plants, such as Eriocaulon setaceum and other hardy plants grow fast in my tank.. hopefully this hygro will maintain its white vain all year around.


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

wwkeijaro said:


> i thought it might be setaceum but i dont think it is though....its been three weeks but it dont grow upward but only keep growing new plants next to it...


I still think that's probably what it is though. It may be a regional variation, environmental conditions or something along those lines. It certainly would be nice if it stayed that way!

Otherwise, you'd need to flower it, make a specimen and find someone in your area who is good with _Eriocaulaceae_.

The plant in post #5 is a _Ceratopteris_, probably _C. thalictroides_. aka watersprite.


----------



## asukawashere (Mar 11, 2009)

wwkeijaro said:


> @asukawashere...thanks mate...i think the last pic, is Hygrophila difformis 'Variegated.thanks for the id..but in my understanding, hygrophila family grow at a very astonishing rate in aquarium I do uses plenty of NPK...macro/pmdd...but i wonder, why did this plant grow at a very slow rate?..i have been keeping it for 3 weeks, it only grow 5 cm.other plants, such as Eriocaulon setaceum and other hardy plants grow fast in my tank.. hopefully this hygro will maintain its white vain all year around.


No problem. If I'm correct about the low nitrogen (and possibly other nutrients?) causing the high degree of veining, it's possible that that specimen has adapted to only taking in low nutrient levels and needs time to adjust itself to the higher doses you're giving it. A lot of organisms (no idea if hygro is among them, though) have somewhat flexible metabolisms - they adjust to whatever is available, but then if you give them a lot of food all of a sudden, they get sick. If you start seeing more rapid growth in the coming weeks, that might be the explanation for it. Just a guess, however.

Beyond that... a lot of people say H. difformis is very easy to grow, but it's always been finicky for me - some of my tanks it thrives in, others it promptly keels over o.0' It's made all the weirder by the fact that most of my tanks have similar parameters. I've yet to figure out why it's like that. Maybe the species just does it to spite me; who knows.


----------



## wwkeijaro (Aug 1, 2005)

@asukawashere...thanks mate...... i also need more id...for these erioculon ...thanks..


----------

